# briggs & stratton 24hp intek oil filter



## tomcat (Apr 19, 2011)

:hello::hello:hi fellas. i'm new and just joined a couple days ago. was a mechanic on motorcycle, atvs, lawnmowers and such back about 20 years ago Honda Dealer. hope to learn and maybe give a little advice here and there. anyway what i wanted to ask is, do you guys have any cross-reference numbers to the other brands of oil filters for the 24hp intek. i'm about tired of the outrageous prices on the sears-briggs & stratton oil filters. looking for something alot cheaper that will work. i know there can't be anything special about the briggs oil filter. anyway thanks for any info you guys might could share.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id go to an auto parts store and reference a wix oil filter - those are the best you can buy- you dont need a factory filter.

All you need is the parts numbers off the briggs filter and they should be able to match something up for you ( id go bigger if possible as well- as big as will fit).


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Walmart Super Tech St3614 i have used these for awhile now with no problems.. they are alot cheaper.. I have used them for about 5 years..


----------

